

Creativity, Madness and Drugs (2013) - ghosh
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/mind-guest-blog/2013/11/22/creativity-madness-and-drugs/

======
pedalpete
I'm surprised to see this sort of article from Scientific American, maybe I
shouldn't be. If I didn't know better, I'd have thought it came from
RollingStone. It's an interesting read, but binding successful creativity to
mental illness and drug use ignores the majority of people who suffer from
mental illness or partake (and sometimes become severely addicted as the
article gives examples) to drugs without any sort of creative outlet or
benefit to society.

Would we really not have had Poe's the Raven had he been treated for bi-polar?
Did the disease so affect the writer that he would not have been a writer
without it? Maybe he would have written something else even more profound.

